# Cesar Milan?(Sp) and man biting dog's ear



## tigress (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok... I don't know much about Cesar Milan (or however you spell his name) except he seems to be contreversial in the dog lover's world. I have no idea exactly what behaviors/training he advocates.

So... today when I had a customer trying to get his dog to calm down/obey, he bit his dog's ear til it yelped...

For some reason I think I"ve heard that is one thing Cesar has advocated (From some one who doesn't like him). I understand even those who like him say people shoudl not emulate him just cause they saw it on tv and that he is for extreme dogs. 

But, I am curious where this guy got such an idea. He obviously does not believe in positive training (in fact when I suggested him to turn his back on his dog when the dog jumped he said, "I already tried the bleeding heart method, that doesn't work." I'm betting he didn't try it for very long and was like me at first, expecting after a few times of doing it to see the dog get some sort of understanding... after having my dog for a week and a half I'm realizing how much patience and one has to have to start even seeing some sort of result if one stays consistant).

He had a pitbull cross that was given/sold to him as a lab/bassett hound cross. I could see it maybe having lab but I have a hard time believing bassett hound particularly cause it was not long at all and I find that very rarely do dogs with a long backed breed in their blood don't get a long back and short legs or at least shorter legs and longer back. And it was pretty obvious to me it had some bully breed from body shape and a bit of hte jowls... I mistook it for a pure pitbull/bully breed but I'm not an expert. I do think I'm good at picking out bully breed characteristics.. but not differences betwen some of them. And it had the attitude of a pitbull, very enthusiastic and very hard to keep its attention and very happy to see people.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I have never seen this or read about this in any of Cesar's stuff...You would have to be nuts to bite a dog's ear in the first place...


----------



## tigress (Feb 6, 2008)

Love's_Sophie said:


> I have never seen this or read about this in any of Cesar's stuff...You would have to be nuts to bite a dog's ear in the first place...


Well, I was looking it up to see where it might come from and the only reference I saw for it was some Disney movie, "Snow Dogs". But this guy totally did not look like the kind who would watch a movie like that (maybe he heard it from some one else who took the movie as fact). So I thought maybe it was something he saw on TV from Cesar taken out of context or something (All I know about Cesar is some people consider his stuff cruel and some people say he is very knowledgeable but shouldn't be tried by people just watching his tv show).


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

And this is how rumors perpetuate false beliefs about this guy. He has never advocated such a thing.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm one of Cesar's fans. I have watched his TV programs and DVD's also read his books. Not once did he say to bite a dogs ear!!


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sounds like nothing I have ever seen Cesar do or anyone else for that matter other than maybe in Fiction. 

The guy obviously shoud not own a dog.. sounds like HE is the Bully Breed, and not the dog!!!!!
I have heard that Pit Bulls and Staffordshire Terriers have tremendous power intheir jaws.. too bad the dog didn't turn some of that power on the guy's ear.... 

Oh yeah.. there I go again.. wanting to use positive reinforcement (bleeding heart?) methods on dogs/cats and animals in general and aversives on people....


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

The guy probably thinks that he is "correcting" the dog as another dog would (usually with a bite on the face somewhere)...but that's just the dumbest idea I've ever heard...
And then when this guy gets bitten, we're going to hear about another evil pit bull...


----------



## rvamutt (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm a huge believer in positve reinforcement but I'll be honest with you, if I knew nothing about training and someone told me to turn my back to a large dog when he jumps I'd probably ignore them too. 

The best way to demo this is too have the customer hold the dog and you walk up to the dog (all the while being very excited to see him). When the dog jumps immeadiatly turn around and walk 10 feet away. Usually after doing this 4-5 times the dog sits without any command and waits until you touch him. It looks impressive and you can tell the gentlemen he can try this at home by opening a door and when the dog jumps closing it immeadiatly...


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Too Funny!  When I saw that in the movie, it came as a total shock even though it was animatronic. Anyhow, one day a few weeks back Sioux nipped my ear when I was picking a scab out of his fur, so I nipped him back! I wasn't looking for a yelp, just a reaction to the pressure. Now it's a waking up game in the mornings. He nips me on the ear, I get up and chase him down then tackle him and nip his ear. Great fun, just not effective stimulus for training.


----------



## Chupa Cabras (Aug 31, 2007)

I've bitten a horse's ear...and nose...and came away with a mouthful of hair, but it certainly got the horse's attention


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Heh heh. That look when you first do it! "You just did WHAT?!?" I've been biting Sioux all day after reading this. Now he's hiding and sneaking up on me. Good thing I got his undercoat out yesterday. Yech. Alpha rolls and biting are strictly for play around here. It means things are about to get rough, but that's how we hang.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Cesar will "bite" the dog. But not with his teeth. He uses his hand and does a grab on the dogs shoulder area. It's just to catch the dogs attention. I am a big Cesar fan, and even those I know that aren't still agree that he has a way.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Elana55 said:


> Sounds like nothing I have ever seen Cesar do or anyone else for that matter other than maybe in Fiction.
> 
> The guy obviously shoud not own a dog.. sounds like HE is the Bully Breed, and not the dog!!!!!
> I have heard that Pit Bulls and Staffordshire Terriers have tremendous power intheir jaws.. too bad the dog didn't turn some of that power on the guy's ear....
> ...


Elana55 
You are a bad people person. lol, I hope he knew where the ear had been before he did the biting.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I would have to say that anyone that would bite a dogs ear to reprimand it for bad behavior, they are simply not the brightest bulbs in the world. I have never heard Cesar say anything like that but I don't get to watch his show too often as I don't have cable TV.


----------



## Dawter (Feb 10, 2008)

Cesar Milan, "I train people and rehibilitate dogs."
I use his methods and they work on cats too!
Ear biting from Cesar? Ya must be nuts! LOL


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

While I don't think too highly of Cesars methods, Ive never seen him bite a dogs ear...that's a little much, don't you think?


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

If i did that to one of my dogs and they bit me back i wouldnt blame them.Ludacris.Also cant see Ceaser authorising such stupidness!


----------



## LittleMoonRabbit (Jan 7, 2008)

I watch Caesar... not to use his training techniques but because it is entertaining to watch, and I find it interesting. He would never hurt a dog- You can tell he genuinely loves dogs, and even though he doesn't use positive reinforcement, he does what he does to help the dogs from being rehomed or euthinized. I don't agree with all that he teaches- but one message he gets across is that no dog is a lost cause or a throw away, and I think that's important. He wouldn't inflict pain on a dog.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Also cant see Ceaser authorising such stupidness!


...hard to believe, but then again Cesar still uses the alpha roll (and has been bitten for it, too). 
Sorry, couldn't pass your statement up.


----------



## UCFWils85 (Jan 12, 2008)

The biting ear training technique?

That was featured last week on "Mike Tyson: Dog Trainer"


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

UCFWils85 said:


> The biting ear training technique?
> 
> That was featured last week on "Mike Tyson: Dog Trainer"


LMAO! Good stuff.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> It's not polite to highjack threads.


Nor is it a real good idea to quote threads that a moderator may need to delete.


----------



## Dawter (Feb 10, 2008)

You needed to delete his post? LOL. I thought it was funny.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

The one I was talking about - the one that BoxMeIn21 quoted from - is already gone.

Since you're curious, it was a redirect to another dogforums post with an owner surrender. The redirect and owner surrender are both in violation of forum rules.

And you're right - the other one is funny.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

RonE said:


> Nor is it a real good idea to quote threads that a moderator may need to delete.


Sorry, off to my crate.


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> Sorry, off to my crate.


LOL-Show your belly as well! Submit, Submit!


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I don't care for the majority of Cesar's methods, but I have seen every episode of his show, and have NEVER seen him bite a dog's ear or tell an owner to.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

I would have thought cesar would have been like a national tresure in the US,what dont ulot like about him(sorry if thats slightly off topic)


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Mr Pooch, do a search and you'll find enough reading to keep you up all night.

Those of us who like to ride the fence on most topics find him entertaining and personable but actually listen to the disclaimers that say, "Don't try this at home."


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

I get ya rone,wouldnt let my dogs in with the "pack" for a millon pound anyway.lol


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

There is a show called Dirty Jobs with a guy named Mike Rowe. It's very entertaining. 

You couldn't pay me enough to try any of the stuff he does on the show.

That's how I feel about the Dog Whisperer.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Dont know if you get the BBC in america i think you do,anyway on BBC3 theres a programme called Dog borstal,three trainers/behaviourists,all with a totally diffrent method of solving probs it interesting,check it out on the web.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

to the OP ...1 word...CRAZAZY



To Ron....LOVE DIRTY JOBS..Mike Rowe is my hero.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

digits mama said:


> to the OP ...1 word...CRAZAZY
> 
> 
> 
> To Ron....LOVE DIRTY JOBS..Mike Rowe is my hero.


Mike Rowe is HOT!!!
Nessa


----------

